
Ask HN: Which services should we know store sensitive data without encryption? - arikr
Places that do encrypt data at rest:<p>- Slack<p>- iCloud&#x2F;iMessages&#x2F;Apple Notes<p>- Gmail + G Suite (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;googlecloud&#x2F;answer&#x2F;6056693?hl=en)<p>- Evernote (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;evernote.com&#x2F;security&#x2F;)<p>List of important services that apparently store data <i>unencrypted</i>:<p>- Quip (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.salesforce.com&#x2F;servlet&#x2F;servlet.FileDownload?file=0150M000003kuXGQAY)<p>Anyone else we should be aware of? Particularly places where people store sensitive information, that have lots of users, and that don&#x27;t encrypt data at rest. e.g. for Quip, companies store all of their docs on there. The companies I know that use Quip would be essentially destroyed if there was a data leak.
======
mod
[http://plaintextoffenders.com/](http://plaintextoffenders.com/)

